# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION > RECIPES >  "Ice Cream" from cottage cheese

## Orlando Rocket

I just tried this recently and it actually tasted good.

Start with 8oz cottage cheese (I used 1% fat kind) and warm until all of the curds melt, I did this in a teflon coated frying pan on the stove with medium heat stirring the entire time (this took about 5 minutes) but I would think that you could microwave it but haven't tried it yet this way.

Pour the melted mixed cottage cheese into a bowl and add a little artificial vanilla flavoring as well as (here's the worst part) about 8 packets of equal sweetener.

Put in freezer, allow to freeze, and then you have "ice cream"

It's really good if you have had a very strict diet and are dying for a sweet treat.

----------


## Tigershark

I may have to give this a try.

----------


## Chopperbox

lol sounds nasty! Its nothing my friend mixes cranberry juice with whey protein! I have tried it and it tastes alright believe it or not. He even used orange juice.

----------


## makod

"(here's the worst part) about 8 packets of equal sweetener."

Whats so bad about that?

Also, just had tropical nitrotech with musashi tropical post workout formula = mango smoothie unbelievable.

Someone do this cottage cheese recipe. Cant see it working. yet.

----------


## Orlando Rocket

It's just a lot of artificial sweetener for the total quantity of food you'll be consuming. It's not the worst thing for you but I try to avoid it if possible especially when on a very strict cutting diet (diet soda, equal, crystal light)

----------


## Orlando Rocket

OK this is the one, a winner, the real deal and I'm telling you to try it (if you don't like plain old cottage cheese as I can't stand to eat it that way).

So take 1 cup 1% cottage cheese and put it in a blender and well blend it.

While blending add 1 tsp artificial vanilla flavoring (I prefer artificial flavoring over true vanilla extract because the real stuff contains corn syrup)

Also while blending add 8 packets of equal.

This blending process will take about 4-5 minutes to do correctly but it's ready when there are no longer curds and it looks fluffy in the blender. You may need to agitate or pulse the blender as it will probably create an air pocket by the blades that will slow the process.

At this point you have something that is the consistency of fluffy yogurt. You can eat it now (and it tastes great) but I'm going to try to freeze it to see if it turns out like ice cream. I'll post later tonight to let you know how it is frozen.

(The only reason I heated it previously was to melt and blend the curds, this way is soooo much better and easier)

----------


## Orlando Rocket

So I tried this 3 ways, (1) refrigerated (2) half frozen, I let it freeze so that the outer part of the container was frozen, the inner part was still soft, I then stirred together, giving the consistency of soft serve ice cream (3) frozen rock hard. I didn't like it completely frozen that much, the "soft serve" was pretty good, but my favorite was the refrigerated version. My girlfriend tried it that way (refrigerated) and she really liked it. So in hindsight maybe I should have titled the thread "High protein low carb yogurt substitute" or "High protein low carb fruit dip" It was a work in progress, give it a try, it taste great! (blender method)

----------


## suprman09

pretty good if you need something sweet....i wonder how this would be with plain greek yogurt instead of the cottage cheese....a few more carbs but might taste a little better

----------


## shadowlid

This sounds good i will have to try it. :Wink/Grin:

----------


## baseline_9

BUMPING this one it sound gr8, gunna get some vanilla extract 2moz and try it, that would make the perfect night time snack. 

Might be worth trying making enough for a few days, say 3 or 4, freezing it rock hard, take it out and put it in the fridge every morning and then eat it b4 bed, then put it back in the freezer, this way it might be a good consistency when you eat it at night.

I will further investigate the possibilities LOL

----------


## baseline_9

Oh yes! This is what its all about. What a relevation. For anyone who cannot bare to down another mouthfull of cottage chees this is the way forward.

half a tablespoon per tub of cottage cheese and a few drops of vannilla extract, in the blender and then stored in bulk in the fridge for a few days.

It tastes like vannila cheesecake. Im making 4 tubs worth and drinking half a day out of a plastic screw top container.

A great wat to fit another 60g of protein per day into my diet.

----------


## Bertuzzi

I did this, but instead of vanilla I added Chocolate protein powder. 2.5 scoops for 3 cups of 1% cottage cheese and some splenda.... It was pretty good I must say. Little over kill on the protein but hey..... can't hurt.

----------


## ottomaddox

Try Stevia as your sweetener, I like it better than equal, tastes better, most major supermarkets are starting to carry it now too.

----------


## ModelInProgress

I make all sorts of "protein creations" (as my husband refers to them) with different things and splenda...will definitely have to play around with this idea :Smilie:

----------


## obvikid334

tried this today. i have to say its pretty amazing haha i almost feel guilty eating it because it tastes so good. pretty filling too

----------


## Bigdog99

OK not to crash the thread....but here is one. Plain greek yogart. Natural Peanut Butter. Splenda. Adjust the Splenda/Peanut Butter to taste. Stick it in the freezer (not too long....don't want it rock hard) and you have the closest thing to Peanut Butter Ice Cream you are going to get. Pretty good. My kids even like it.

----------


## lmmalone

All of these sound super good

----------


## lmmalone

> Oh yes! This is what its all about. What a relevation. For anyone who cannot bare to down another mouthfull of cottage chees this is the way forward.
> 
> half a tablespoon per tub of cottage cheese and a few drops of vannilla extract, in the blender and then stored in bulk in the fridge for a few days.
> 
> It tastes like vannila cheesecake. Im making 4 tubs worth and drinking half a day out of a plastic screw top container.
> 
> A great wat to fit another 60g of protein per day into my diet.


Could you explain this a little bit more?

----------


## baseline_9

> Could you explain this a little bit more?


What do u wanna know?

----------

